# Corrosion Principles & Control



## راشد البلوشي (13 فبراير 2008)

Presentation abt Corrosion Principles and control.ppt



for downloading it just go through this link

http://www.zshare.net/download/75402620c3741b​


----------



## راشد البلوشي (13 فبراير 2008)

Different aspects involved in Corrosion Engineering



for downloading it go through this link

http://www.zshare.net/download/7542120d05cf67


----------



## راشد البلوشي (13 فبراير 2008)

Corrossion Control Manual​


----------

